# Dermapet Shampoos



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Nina has pyoderma. 

A lot of what I have read recommends antibacterial shampoos quite frequently "to remove infectious debris (discharge, crusts, etc)." 

It's a folliculitis/furnunculous kind of thing...whatever...

A lot of what I have read indicates "Appropriate antibacterial shampoos include benzoyl peroxide, chlorhexidine, chlorhexidine-ketoconazole, ethyl lactate, and triclosan." http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/index.jsp?cfile=htm/bc/70900.htm

Those seem kind of harsh and I found the ones below on KV Vet. The one does have peroxide-yeeks. I am probably going to review this with her vet, but I was thinking I could bring the shampoo to her groomer every few weeks until it's warm enough for me to bathe her outside. She should probably get more frequent baths, but maybe I could just wash those areas weekly/more?









Dermabens: http://www.kvvet.com/KVVet/productr.asp?...A6BFF7BBDCA27A7
For hot spots, pyoderma, seborrhea oleosa and other diseases. Benzoyl Peroxide (2.5%) in a soapless shampoo base with antioxidants, vitamin E and coconut oil. Follicular flushing ability is unique to benzoyl peroxide which penetrates skin into the follicle and flushes it out. Moisturizers assist in general cleaning. Antimicrobial, follicular-flush, degreaser, antibacterial. 

Malacetic Shampoo
http://www.kvvet.com/KVVet/productr.asp?...A6BFF7BBDCA27A7
This patented pleasant smelling, acetic acid/boric acid shampoo is a revolutionary breakthrough in topical dermatology therapy. Contains no dyes or animal protein. Acetic and Boric Acids have been used since medieval times for their antimicrobial properties. Acetic acid is a known conditioner for hair leaving it clean, soft and lustrous. Boric acid is known for it's insecticidal and antimicrobial properties. This product is keratolytic, keratoplastic, degreasing and should be a substitute for Benzoyl peroxide, sulfur/salicylic acid, tar, chlorhexidine and other products. 

According to the KV Website: 
"DERMAPET PRODUCTS® were developed by Steven A. Melman, V.M.D., an expert in veterinary dermatology. All natural, no dyes nor animal by-products, natural fragrances, pH balanced, non-polluting, biodegradable, environmentally sensitive and packaged in recyclable containers."

Thanks!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Anyone a shampoo aficianado?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I know nothing about shampoos but boric acid is safe to use (don't ask me how I know that but I really do) and is very powerful at killing nasty infections. Just don't let her eat it.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

When Penny had seborrhea as part of her allergies I used Sebalyt Shampoo with fantasic success! It truly did wonders to remove the scaling and greasiness from her skin.

http://www.kvvet.com/KVVet/productr.asp?...5FDF3F687AE6C9B

It contains Triclosan which your merck quote says is good for Nina's condition.


----------

